# Zander fish terrorize people in Swiss lake.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's a some fish news about a Zander fish (don't know what it looks like). But it was terrorizing swimmers at a Swiss lake.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/afp/090713/oddities/switzerland_swimmers_police_offbeat

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.pikezander.co.uk/zander.htm


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

MMmmmmmm! Pike and walleye all rolled into one delicious fish!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

JAWS......freshwater style.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Pike and Muskie can be deadly... Have a cousin with a nasty scar on his leg from a Muskie bite. don't you just love Northern Ontario Lakes... just full of wonderful creatures. I have even almost swam into a snapping turtle on a deep dive off the dock in Lake Rosseau


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've almost suffered from hypothermia a bunch of times working on rehabilitation of walleye spawning beds. That's why I love to eat them - sweet sweet revenge. And they're delicious pan fried with garlic, olive oil and a bit of balsamic. yum.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hey i ate walleye 2 days ago at a cottage. lol fun to catch thats for sure.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol eric

Oohh gosh I've run into some pike while swimming in the lake.. and snappers. I hate just how much my fingers look like yummy worms in a silt filled lake. O_O


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> And they're delicious pan fried with garlic, olive oil and a bit of balsamic. yum.


Mmmm...cooked over open fire in a nice old heavy skillet, eaten sitting in a lawn chair within view of the water...of course.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My sister in law had a great white swim near her while she was on a surf board.... >.> I'd have peed.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> My sister in law had a great white swim near her while she was on a surf board.... >.> I'd have peed.


Experience of a life time

I am glad the great white realized that she is a human and not a yummy seal



Great White are cute like puppies, they don't bite unless you provoke one, make sudden movement in front of it and they mis-identify you as a seal

They are just curious animal ^^ and can be gentle at times ^^


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> Mmmm...cooked over open fire in a nice old heavy skillet, eaten sitting in a lawn chair within view of the water...of course.


Nothing but an old cast iron pan - the way it should be. Mmmmm mmm - there's a fish store in the East end that gets the best walleye (pickerel) in the winter months. So delicious.

And yeah, they're fighters too. Not pike tough though - they're mean big guys. A buddy of mine spent over an hour trying to bring in a mere 4 footer.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

4 footer! Man, you guys are scaring me with all these talks about pikes and walleye living in our lakes. I'll think twice about jumping into any of our lakes now ... jeeze, even walking in the beach sounds dangerous ... 
I am a weak swimmer, so yeah, big fish scares me.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

